# Exotic lumber gloat, ok, they are pen blanks...



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Had to share one of the best sellers I have found on eBay for dry pen blanks is from Hawaii!

Prices are reasonable and the blanks are full size 7/8" to 1" x 6"+.

I bid and won 5 of his recent auctions, 4 had 10 blanks, 1 had 5 blanks.

He packaged them up and included 19 additional blanks, Koa, Lama, Milo, Toon and Signature. I have never heard of half of these before, but they are beautiful.

He sent a Medium Flat Rate box jammed right full, and charged me less than $5.00 shipping from Hawaii to Canada!










The free ones are in the first photo.





































The Pheasant blanks have incredible grain!

I needed something to make for the girls in our office to stay on their good side, and I hope this will work! I did go a bit overboard, I only have to make 9 pens and bought 45 blanks, I just couldn't quit…

Almost forgot, his eBay handle is twinsinhawaii - check out the beautiful blanks he sells. This was the first time I dealt with him, and was very pleased.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow what a great deal you got Randy. Looks like a great way to get a feel for lots of different species. Congratulations. I look forward to seeing the pens.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Beautiful wood, Randy. This should keep you occupied for awhile!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Awesome, Randy! That spalt is incredible.


----------



## mustangpalmer1911 (Nov 9, 2011)

WOW nice wood. Thank for sharing I think I will be ordering from him.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Sweet !!!


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Excuse me while I wipe the drool off my face!


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Very nice gloat!!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Wouuu, wonderful stuff there!
Always amazing to see some new woods.
Congrat,
Mads


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Randy, I have not heard of most of them. Now I want some boards! Go figure. Nice score, awaiting finished project photos now.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

Do you think those guys in those exotic places ever go "Damn, I wish I had a nice piece of hem-fir to accent this box"?


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I bet they do!


----------

